# AVerTVHD MCE A180

## Theophile

Does anyone know if there is a kernel module that supports this card?

It is a PCI HD tuner card designed for Windows MCE but I'd like to make it the center of my Gentoo MythTV box. Thanks!

----------

## MasterC

I too need help getting this card working.

I have read that I have to blacklist the saa7134 module and only load the saa7134-dvb module; however, I get unresolved symbols if I remove the saa7134 from my module path........

2.6.17-r5-gentoo, 32-bit

Any hints?

-Chad

----------

